# Gesichter verpixeln mit Premiere Pro



## oliverx (12. August 2004)

Wie kann ich Gesichter in Premiere Pro verpixeln? Ich wurde aus den Tutorials für die Vorgängerversionen nicht schlau. Da hat sich wohl einiges geändert.

Danke, Oliver


----------



## goela (14. August 2004)

Hast Du Dir mal dieses Tutorials angeschaut: Link


----------



## oliverx (16. August 2004)

Natürlich habe ich alle bisher veröffentlichen Threads durchsucht. Ich hab auch dieses Tutorial angesehen. Leider ist es aber nicht auf Premiere Pro übertragbar. Da wurde einiges geändert. Darum meine Frage ob jemand weiß, wie man das Verpixeln in Premiere Pro macht.

sg, Oliver


----------



## ts_tommy (16. August 2004)

http://www.wrigleyvideo.com/videotutorial/tut_premierepro.htm

seas


----------



## goela (16. August 2004)

Schau Dir dort das Beispiel Blur oder Highlight  Tutorial an. Mit dem Mosaik wird es sicherlich ähnlich funktionieren! Hab leider kein Premiere Pro!


----------

